# Spinning Wheel Question



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Someone told me about this today. It would take me a few hours to pick it up. From the pics can anyone tell me if it would be a good idea for a novice to get? I'm truly clueless but am thinking this might be such a good deal I should not pass it up even if I only end up with wooly rabbits. Either that or it's a total rip off. The guy said it was his daughters and she never used it so I'm halfway suspicious it could be stollen or just plain not function...http://http://stockton.craigslist.org/atq/4475144110.html


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

bad link


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Is this the ad? http://stockton.craigslist.org/atq/4475144110.html


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Yep who done it that's the one http://http://stockton.craigslist.org/atq/4475144110.html

Any opinions? The price is low enough for my budget but the hours of driving kind of intimidate me if it's not functional, etc...


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I would do it. Definitely for $50. Looks like it just needs tlc as the ad says. I cant tell by looking if it runs or not. Even if it doesn't I would likely still get it. I bet the repairs, if any, are minor


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I cant see how the scotch tension hooks up ...and I worry why it says "replica" .....

hopefully this evening some others will chime in ! Can you email her and see if it has a name on the bottom or anything ?


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Pearl by minor do you mean taking it somewhere to get fixed, which isn't ally my cup of tea. Or do you mean someone with no spinning wheel experience could troubleshoot online and find out what the proble mis and solve it? 
Thanks


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Miz Mary said:


> I cant see how the scotch tension hooks up ...and I worry why it says "replica" .....
> 
> hopefully this evening some others will chime in ! Can you email her and see if it has a name on the bottom or anything ?


I called, he said its a replica because people don't make spinning wheels anymore... The wheel is about 18 inches and the whole thing three feet long and he thinks maybe the wood is teak but wouldn't know for sure. I guess it's worth the risk. I just can't help but think at only fifty bucks it's one of those deals that's too good to be true.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think its too good to pass up for $50, & Im betting its functional, just needs a lot of oiling. Sounds like the guy doesn't know much about wheels. I don't think its a replica either.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Awesome, I just left a message saying I want to pick it up tomorrow after church. Hopefully I will be back on here with a million questions


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I bet that's gonna be a nice little wheel, congrats!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

anahatalotus said:


> Pearl by minor do you mean taking it somewhere to get fixed, which isn't ally my cup of tea. Or do you mean someone with no spinning wheel experience could troubleshoot online and find out what the proble mis and solve it?
> Thanks


I didn't see this. Minor, I bet us forum members can help, no need go anywhere for repairs. It kinda looks an Ashford, real early, the top part is near identical to the modern ones.

theres really not much to wheels. A scotch tension could be added easy enough. At most drill a pilot hole. The tension is just a hook, fishing line & a spring. Easy enough to get any hardware store


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

pic bomb 

the one from cl
the top of my traveler
an ashford flyer
a kromski flyer


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The thing that concerns me is I can't tell for sure if the bobbin and flyer are the same piece or separate.

If the bobbin is separate from the flyer, then yes, it is a working wheel. It is not an Ashford.

Make sure the drive wheel spins true and isn't warped. It will throw the band if it is warped. Make sure the bobbin & flyer are 2 separate pieces.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im glad you posted. I think it looks like an ashford though.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

The scotch tension is there, that's the fishing line and small spring hanging from the back of the Mother Of All. It goes over the back groove in the bobbin and there's the hook on the side of the MOA to put the other end of the spring on. If the spring is broken, you can get another one easily from the hardware store.

It looks like it should be functional, it has too many of the proper sorts of knobs and things for it to be a fake planter wheel, doesn't it? 

Other than lacking multiple bobbins, I don't see much wrong with it. Clean it up, oil anything that moves, put a little neats foot oil on anything leather and you should be good to go.

Don't know who the maker is, but not Ashford is my guess.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

For $50, if it was close by I'd probably go look at it. The last pic kinda looks like it was outside and rained on so be cautious with this one. Some areas don't look like they line up right or smoothly. Be cautious of warping. This is one that I'd definitely want to see work before buying for the purpose of spinning. As a piece of art and display in the house, definitely worth it.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe it's my computer screen but I'm kinda getting a fish eye affect looking at the wheel like it's warped. If it looks warped in person, see if the band stays on while spinning. If it does, spin it fast and see what happens. One of the wheels I refurbished has a mildly warped wheel and the band stays on as fast as I can make it go. Warped enough though, and like MLF said..that band will fly right off


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

raccoon breath said:


> For $50, if it was close by I'd probably go look at it. The last pic kinda looks like it was outside and rained on so be cautious with this one. Some areas don't look like they line up right or smoothly. Be cautious of warping. This is one that I'd definitely want to see work before buying for the purpose of spinning. As a piece of art and display in the house, definitely worth it.


Thanks for the advice. They wont be able to meet tomorrow so I still have a couple of days to learn what I'm looking for. I highly doubt there enough rain in these parts to warp anything unless it's been outside for a decade, lol. However I will spin it as fast as I can and see what happens, which will hopefully be a whole lot of nothing. 
If the wheel is warped and comes off when spun fast is there any way to fix it? Or would the whole thing be a art piece to sell on amazon?


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL..you'll be able to see the warp. Stand in front of it and send the wheel spinning and watch for a wobble like you would a bicycle tire like when you're a kid, bicycle upside down pretending you're an auto shop. Or was I the only one to do that? ha ha Of course, you don't have to turn the spinning wheel upside down to see the wheel's wobble. Spin the wheel and watch for a wobble. I spun my wheel that I refurbished as fast as i could. I don't know if I would do that with someone elses, but I would try different speeds within the wheels limits if it's not been maintained because you might send the wheel flying..lol. We are looking for wheel wobble and the band (white string) to pop off.

Good! It you don't get a lot of rain or humidity there, then that's good news.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

oops, duplicate


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Get it! For $50 you can't really go wrong.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been seeing a lot of ads lately for nice antique wheels dirt cheap in the states around Az. There's a couple good deals on older wheels here, but it's the states around me that I'm seeing nice wheels in the $100 range, give or take. In my travels the next few months, I'm going to see if I can find 1 or 2 nice ones for cheap to bring home and fix up.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I recently bought my first wheel for $90 on eBay. I had to go 4 hours round trip and it was totally worth it. It wasn't taking in the fiber on the bobbbin, so I bought the Ashford maintenance pack (Amazon or Woolery, don't remember) and restrung the Scotch tension with springs all by myself. When I figured I was spinning well enough to start plying,
I ordered a Lazy Kate and some extra bobbins. They've been delivered while I'm out of town and I can't wait to get home and play with them.

Bottom line, I've spent about an additional $80 to be up and running.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pearl B said:


> I think it looks like an ashford though.


The tilt MOA is reminiscent of an Ashford Traveller, but that is it as far as a resemblance to an Ashford. The closest would be an Elizabeth 2 (Saxon style with the drive wheel above the table). 

Different table shape, maiden shape, leg shape. The treadle is different, too few spokes, the drive wheel is different. Nope, not an Ashford!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I did think it looked like a traveller top on a Elizabeth 2 bench. Which granted would be a bit odd. ound: But I thought maybe it could have been a real early model.:thumb:


----------

